# Lurching Docksider



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

Used, mint, Lionel Seattle, Portland, Spokane from EBay.
When running, the engine lurches down the track looking like the wheels are egg shaped. You can also hear the engine straining as it lurches.
I removed the two cylinder rods. Still lurching.
Then I removed the connecting rods which are attached to all three wheels.
Engine runs smooth as silk.
Installed the cylinder and connecting rods and engine lurches.
None of the rods are bent. No obvious defects.
Something must be up with the rods.
Any help appreciated.
BTW, the engine has two rubber tired wheels, the two rear wheels.
However, the drive wheels are actually the two front wheels which don't have rubber tires.
The two center wheels are floaters and don't touch the track.
So, when running without the connector rods, the drive wheels slip like crazy so the connecting rods are a necessity.
Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are the holes on the wheels (3 per side) where the connecting rod attaches EXACTLY in line with each other, and exactly with a hole center-to-center distance that matched that in the connecting rod?


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hard to Tell..........*



tjcruiser said:


> Are the holes on the wheels (3 per side) where the connecting rod attaches EXACTLY in line with each other, and exactly with a hole center-to-center distance that matched that in the connecting rod?


By eye.
Time to break out the vernier.
Anyway, since two axles\wheels are free to rotate independent of the drive axle\wheels when not connected to the drive wheels via the connecting rod, wouldn't the lurching most likely be caused by the connecting rod hole spacing?
Also, is there a left side to right side drive rod system phasing requirement for toy steam locomotives?
I have several docksiders and comparing left to right drives they seem to offset about 90 degrees.
Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Docksider said:


> I have several docksiders and comparing left to right drives they seem to offset about 90 degrees.
> Thanks


That's called quartering and there may be your problem---each driver should be exactly 90 degrees of each other on the axle at the bearing screw. Normally this isn't an issue but, if the plastic has shrunk or the driver is stripped on its axle, then you'll need to re-quarter the driver.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They should be 90 degrees off. When you tighten nut do not pinch the rods. They must be on the smooth surface


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Lurcher update*

Lionel Docksider:
Finally, after a lot of hours and some money, I have decided, at the advice of Lionel tech support, to make the loco an unpowered dummy.
I can tow it behind another loco double-headed or park it on a siding.
I completely stripped the chassis step by step checking for lurching and defective parts.
The last thing I noticed was one wheel on the drive axle wobbled as it rotated.
The drive axle/wheel assembly is not available as a spare part and Lionel tech support said that they would never be available as Lionel does not stock parts that are rarely ordered. Gotta admire their candor.
This is a Seattle, Portland and Spokane road name locomotive.
Thanks


----------

